# New CITIZEN ProMaster "Fugu" Automatic NY0081-10L



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

I got this today the new Citizen Promaster Fugu NY0081-10L. The watch houses Citizen 8203 movement suited for Citizen Promaster diving watches.







On caseback we have the infamous Fugu (pufferfish) etch and this watch is Limited Edition.







The crown has Promaster series Logo







The lumeshot


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

That is one very beautiful watch. Congratulations.


----------



## vtt (Jul 20, 2018)

such a nice watch. they should made it available anywhere.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi ronie88,

Thank you, very much for sharing this beauty with us.
Beautiful watch, enjoy it!

Best regards.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

sticky said:


> That is one very beautiful watch. Congratulations.


Thanks a lot


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

espiga said:


> Hi ronie88,
> 
> Thank you, very much for sharing this beauty with us.
> Beautiful watch, enjoy it!
> ...


Thanks...I will make a video soon


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

vtt said:


> such a nice watch. they should made it available anywhere.


Yes, should be a regular model anytime ...but sadly it isn't


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Such a nice looking watch! Congrats. I'd love to get the one with the full-lume dial but too bad I can't get it in the US....


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

pdsf said:


> Such a nice looking watch! Congrats. I'd love to get the one with the full-lume dial but too bad I can't get it in the US....


Why not ? get someone to ship from asia....


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

ronie88 said:


> Why not ? get someone to ship from asia....


I don't know anyone there who can do it for me. I see a few for sale on eBay and they are marked up considerably....


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

pdsf said:


> Such a nice looking watch! Congrats. I'd love to get the one with the full-lume dial but too bad I can't get it in the US....


Hi. Watches88 have them, and they ship Fedex / DHL to the US for $23. The watch is quite expense though, at $499. The blue & black dials are $299 and the Pepsi bezel $399.
They are maybe a bit more expensive than some other online shops, but their service is good and they ship fast. Bricks and mortar store in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Watches88 have them, and they ship Fedex / DHL to the US for $23. The watch is quite expense though, at $499. The blue & black dials are $299 and the Pepsi bezel $399.
> They are maybe a bit more expensive than some other online shops, but their service is good and they ship fast. Bricks and mortar store in Kuala Lumpur.


here is the link Citizen NY0080-12E Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Watches88 have them, and they ship Fedex / DHL to the US for $23. The watch is quite expense though, at $499. The blue & black dials are $299 and the Pepsi bezel $399.
> They are maybe a bit more expensive than some other online shops, but their service is good and they ship fast. Bricks and mortar store in Kuala Lumpur.


here is the link Citizen NY0080-12E Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

pdsf said:


> I don't know anyone there who can do it for me. I see a few for sale on eBay and they are marked up considerably....


Citizen NY0080-12E Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Watches88 have them, and they ship Fedex / DHL to the US for $23. The watch is quite expense though, at $499. The blue & black dials are $299 and the Pepsi bezel $399.
> They are maybe a bit more expensive than some other online shops, but their service is good and they ship fast. Bricks and mortar store in Kuala Lumpur.





ronie88 said:


> here is the link Citizen NY0080-12E Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


Thanks guys!

I had not heard of Watches88 before so Bruno, thanks for giving me info on it. It seems even regular retailers are marking up the price of the one with the lumed dial. Sigh!

Ronie88 - Thanks for linking that. If I can't get my hands on the lumed-dial one, I mostly likely would go for the black or blue, and that site appears to offer great deals!


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

pdsf said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I had not heard of Watches88 before so Bruno, thanks for giving me info on it. It seems even regular retailers are marking up the price of the one with the lumed dial. Sigh!
> 
> Ronie88 - Thanks for linking that. If I can't get my hands on the lumed-dial one, I mostly likely would go for the black or blue, and that site appears to offer great deals!


The black one is in stock....


----------



## 62caster (Apr 13, 2011)

ronie88 said:


> The black one is in stock....


My black one from that site came today. Waiting on the blue to come from a private seller before I make the decision on which to keep and which to sell. Black looks nice, though!


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

62caster said:


> My black one from that site came today. Waiting on the blue to come from a private seller before I make the decision on which to keep and which to sell. Black looks nice, though!


congrats


----------



## Usethis83 (Jan 14, 2019)

Perfect strap for that watch. Well done.


----------



## Nubster12 (Dec 4, 2018)

What strap is that?


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Just wondering if any owners of the new Citizen Fugu NY0080 series watches could measure the bezel insert for me? (Inner diameter mm/outer diameter mm).
Cheers.


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

whats the lug width on the fugu?


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

toolguy said:


> whats the lug width on the fugu?


20mm, same as the NY0040.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

It's available on Amazon.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> It's available on Amazon.


For over $500!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Full lume


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

sk880 said:


> Just wondering if any owners of the new Citizen Fugu NY0080 series watches could measure the bezel insert for me? (Inner diameter mm/outer diameter mm).
> Cheers.


Let me know if you get any info, I'm trying to replace NY0040 black bezel insert to a blue bezel insert like NY0081. I'd also like to get a signed crown, I just preferred the sunburst dial and figured it would be easier to change bezel and crown vs dial. I let you know if I find anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

ronie88 said:


> I got this today the new Citizen Promaster Fugu NY0081-10L. The watch houses Citizen 8203 movement suited for Citizen Promaster diving watches.
> View attachment 13624085
> 
> On caseback we have the infamous Fugu (pufferfish) etch and this watch is Limited Edition.
> ...


That's lovely - Yours is especially attractive - I'm looking to add one to my collection - so much more attractive and nicer lines than an SKX


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

sk880 said:


> Just wondering if any owners of the new Citizen Fugu NY0080 series watches could measure the bezel insert for me? (Inner diameter mm/outer diameter mm).
> Cheers.


No calipers but maybe this will give you some idea.

I tried to line up the end piece as best i could.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## insanogeddon (Nov 3, 2018)

Good choice my friend!
Ever notice how those who promote the SKX repeat the "resale value" over and over - that says it all really.
If their focused on getting rid of a watch not keeping it for life that tells you all you need to know!

No one who loves watches and appreciates horology cares more about resale than the item .. certainly no "collector".

Pity the forums are full of those with a bunch of poor quality shoddy stock trying desperately to off-load on others ...


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

dt75 said:


> No calipers but maybe this will give you some idea.
> 
> I tried to line up the end piece as best i could.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting up the pic and measurement. By the looks of it, the bezel is about 29-30mm inner dia. with a 36mm outer dia. giving a 3.0 to 3.5mm bezel width.

This bezel insert, from speedtimerkollektion appears to be a size match.... 
https://speedtimerkollektion.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=18226

- I did email the seller asking if this insert was a specific match for the NY0040 or NY0080. They would not confirm it, only referring me back to the stated dimensions in the listing. 
- Only available in black it would seem.
- Note that the design and font appears to match that on the NY0040 bezel. 
- I would guess that the inserts are the same size on the NY0040 and NY0080, although the actual bezel ring/edge profile is slightly different.


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

*double post


----------



## Hesemonni (May 27, 2017)

Been eyeballing this one for a while, but for the heck of me I can't find the lug-to-lug dimensions anywhere? Anybody care to help out? 

I hate having tiny 6.75" wrists in current horological landscape.


----------



## Tact1 (Mar 30, 2019)

Same case as NY0040, dimensions should come up in a search.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Hesemonni said:


> Been eyeballing this one for a while, but for the heck of me I can't find the lug-to-lug dimensions anywhere? Anybody care to help out?
> 
> I hate having tiny 6.75" wrists in current horological landscape.


I could be mistaken but I believe it's about 47mm lug to lug.


----------



## Tact1 (Mar 30, 2019)

I took a rudimentary measurement, tip to tip.
1 + (13 / 16) inches = 46.0375 millimeters.


----------



## smurfdon (Sep 27, 2018)

You would have no regret, Congratulations!!!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I used to own a BN0151-09L a few years ago and really liked it but sold it for some unknown reason. Every time I saw one I realized I missed it. Some slight differences I know, but I decided to try out the Fugu and pulled the trigger this evening for a very reasonable negotiated price. Can't wait!


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> I used to own a BN0151-09L a few years ago and really liked it but sold it for some unknown reason. Every time I saw one I realized I missed it. Some slight differences I know, but I decided to try out the Fugu and pulled the trigger this evening for a very reasonable negotiated price. Can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 14178779
> View attachment 14178781


Would like to know your thoughts on the watch Ferg, I've owned a full-lume NY0040 for 15 years, bulletproof, no, bomb proof. I never treated it special, never took if off for about 8 years. I simply didn't know at the time that automatics should be treated differently. Machine tools, polishers, sanders, swim suit driers, hammers, golf. Nothing ever effected this thing! Tough little beasties. I never had to set the time, other than day light savings. Serviced twice by Citizen for very reasonable prices. It was during the second service that I renewed my watch collecting interest as I was looking for alternative bezel inserts. I ended up buying a factory replacement insert. I've owned the black Fugu for six months now and was considering pulling the trigger on a blue one. Let us know how you like yours. I know the NY0151 is loved here, but I like these much better. I think the case on the 0151 is a bit larger and thicker than it needs to be and lacks something vs the curves and efficiency of the 0040 & 0081. That said, I really like the 151 too, just like these better. Now the bracelet from the 0151 is superior and many are not aware, will fit the 0040 and 0081.


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

double post


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Hacknwind said:


> Would like to know your thoughts on the watch Ferg


I had a 151 a while back and didn't have any complaints with it. I did sell it after a few months of ownership, but not for any specific reason. Lately, whenever I see one I'm reminded how much I like it so I will be getting one this year sometime. For the prices these days it's a fun watch which I'd wear doing anything and not worry about it.

Regarding my thoughts on the Fugu 87, yes the case is more refined, nice curves and polishing and a tad smaller. The overall size is in my goldilocks zone. I like how there's a little bit of case showing around the bezel which I think in combination with the angled bezel makes it wear smaller. 
The Fugu changes up the usual NY marker shapes, has a knurled, signed crown and mean looking (yet cute at the same time) Pufferfish on the caseback. The dial is a nice deep, glossy blue and I like how there's no border around the day/date. Lume is acceptable for my needs. 
To be nit-picky, the bezel isn't as tight as some other divers I've had. There's is a tiny bit of play, and if I tap the top of the bezel with my finger I hear a faint click. I admit, I'd prefer a sapphire crystal as well.

The NY's have their own personality and a certain aura if you will that appeals to me and I'm already looking for another. Instead of a 2nd Fugu though I'm eyeing the limited European models (85/86/87), although the 40's always a possibility. I do need a 151 too. Needless to say I know where my watch money is going in the short term.

P.S, I have my Fugu on an Erika's at the moment, and I might try one of my Vostok mesh bracelets on it. A Citizen or aftermarket bracelet though will have to happen at some point too.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Hacknwind said:


> Now the bracelet from the 0151 is superior and many are not aware, will fit the 0040 and 0081.


Hold the phone. Do you have a BN0150/51 bracelet on a NY0040/08? Do you have any pics?


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

sgtlmj said:


> Hold the phone. Do you have a BN0150/51 bracelet on a NY0040/08? Do you have any pics?


I do not have pics with the late bracelet on the earlier watch. I'm sorry if I gave that impression, but I was well down the path of purchasing one and was satisfied it was compatible and even went to the local Citizen retail outlet where I get along with the manager who gave a nice quote. The bracelet isn't stunning, but it is very nice. Its functionality is awesome for someone who sails, wind/kit surfs, dives or uses outerwear with a watch strapped outside and wants to adjust the strap on the fly. For some reason I didn't pull the trigger. I can't remember why, but I'm tired of the mesh bracelet on my NY0040-09W and will revisit the issue! I also remember it isn't cheap, like maybe $135? Here is a guy selling for $119 on Ebay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Origin...721785?hash=item41fde81d79:g:QUcAAOSwjMBcnHik


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> I had a 151 a while back and didn't have any complaints with it. I did sell it after a few months of ownership, but not for any specific reason. Lately, whenever I see one I'm reminded how much I like it so I will be getting one this year sometime. For the prices these days it's a fun watch which I'd wear doing anything and not worry about it.
> 
> Regarding my thoughts on the Fugu 87, yes the case is more refined, nice curves and polishing and a tad smaller. The overall size is in my goldilocks zone. I like how there's a little bit of case showing around the bezel which I think in combination with the angled bezel makes it wear smaller.
> The Fugu changes up the usual NY marker shapes, has a knurled, signed crown and mean looking (yet cute at the same time) Pufferfish on the caseback. The dial is a nice deep, glossy blue and I like how there's no border around the day/date. Lume is acceptable for my needs.
> ...


Thank you! Our thoughts are similar and I really appreciate your input! I have a 7 1/2 wrist, the Citizen just fits great and stays out of the way. I pulled the trigger on a NY0081-10L blue dial last night, good price. I'm glad to hear you find the color attractive as I have not seen it in the flesh. I paid the same price I paid six months ago for the black dial version NY0080-12E Fugu. I also purchased a used NY0040-09W, full lume version from Japan last week, my second one. I will cosmetically restore it (crown, bezel, bezel insert, crystal and seals) through Citizen just like I did my original NY0040 that i purchased new eons ago. COA prices for service were just unbeatable last time. I swim three times a week and I use either an SKX007J or one of my Citizens to track my sets, most often a Citizen. I really like both versions! The SKX is a bit thicker and top heavy compared to the Citizens, but a really great watch too. The 85/86/87 reissues (i'm calling it a reissue, they seem exactly the same as the originals) of the NY004X released for Europe-only look very attractive! Something else to chew on. Thanks again Ferg


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Hacknwind said:


> The 85/86/87 reissues (i'm calling it a reissue, they seem exactly the same as the originals) of the NY004X released for Europe-only look very attractive! Something else to chew on. Thanks again Ferg


Can't be a reissue since the NY0040 has never been out of production. ? They have been available in the EU for years, and there are 2019 SNs popping up. I currently wear a 2017, and have had a 2018 (flipped because the lume was weird).


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Excellent data I wasn't aware of. I was always curious why there seemed to be Italian and Euro dealers with NY004X flavors available. I thought maybe as the Italian Navy had approved them for use that there was a surplus of old stock, maybe fakes or something. I really like mine, my most worn watch over the last 10+ years for sure.

Now browsing the NY0085 or NY0087. sgtmj, I miss Colorado! Lived there for a long time! Your experience with inconsistent quality matches mine since the recession years of about 2009. It seems Citizen has lost something ever since; I still buy their stuff, but now that I think about it, almost all vintage. What was strange about the lume? I'll try to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

My NY0087 is potentially arriving Monday from the Netherlands. Needless to say I'll be looking at the tracking and for the mailman more than a few times throughout the day















p.s. No idea what number mine will be


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Hacknwind said:


> Excellent data I wasn't aware of. I was always curious why there seemed to be Italian and Euro dealers with NY004X flavors available. I thought maybe as the Italian Navy had approved them for use that there was a surplus of old stock, maybe fakes or something. I really like mine, my most worn watch over the last 10+ years for sure.
> 
> Now browsing the NY0085 or NY0087. sgtmj, I miss Colorado! Lived there for a long time! Your experience with inconsistent quality matches mine since the recession years of about 2009. It seems Citizen has lost something ever since; I still buy their stuff, but now that I think about it, almost all vintage. What was strange about the lume? I'll try to keep an eye out for it.


Green hands and blue dial that was really dim. The 2017 I have now is all green and easily matches any Seiko SKX I've had. 2017 is the 20 year anniversary of the watch and the 40 year anniversary of the movement. The symmetry pleases me.

I'm enjoying mine. I really wanted to like the SKX007, but it's just a touch too big and I've never had good luck with the movement. My NY0040 on an Uncle Seiko GL831 is perfect.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Just got a Citizen Promaster NY0081-10L from Duty Free Island this week. It was about half what it would have cost me to get it from Watches88 in Singapore so I thought it was worth a buy. I put it on the blue rubber strap from my Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive BN0151-09L (as this lives on the AMAZING Promaster bracelet). Threw it on the timegrapher and brand new with a bit of winding it was -1 spd with a beat error of only 0.1ms. Pretty good luck so far with this venerable movement. We'll see how the 8203 fares once it's run-in a bit.

Unfortunately I'm really disappointed with the lume. The application of lume is fairly poor with some blotchy parts on the hands and dial hour markers. I watched a review online (by Marshall Time if I recall correctly) and his looked to be the same quality of lume application so I'm guessing the whole run is not very good. My BN0151-09L has much better lume. It glows like a torch at near Seiko Lumibrite levels (and it's 4 years old too). I took some photos below, but the lume looks different in person than in the photo I took. The BN0151-09L is much brighter and longer lasting with a very even application and less difference between the dial and hands. I thought the Fugu Promaster would be much better than it is.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

My 81 is similar to yours lume-wise. Bright hands, dimmer hour markers. Mine watches don't see much night use anyway so I don't mind.


----------

